# nissan nx1600 broken speedo HELP:(



## airveer (Sep 23, 2004)

I just bought a 91 nx 1600 for 400.00 from a friend this car is awesome it runs great and has a smoth shifting tranny it was his moms car so it was never abused feels like new.........anyhow the speedo doesn't read i've been looking around the site and from what i've read there seems to be a speedo cable that connects to the back of tranny I have the ga16de engine with the b13 chassis any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...thanks...take care  :newbie:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations on finding NF!! :thumbup: Try doing a search in this sections to see if you can find an answer to your problem.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to the B13 section. You probably receive more replies there.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The NX1600, since it has the digital gauge cluster, also uses an electronic speedometer sensor instead of being cable driven.

My B13 Sentra also uses a speedometer sensor, which I've taken out and tested, and it does appear to give the correct readings. Despite that, my speedometer gauge/needle doesn't work. I'm not an electrical expert so I can't really offer any more help. There are a few threads here regarding this issue but neither provide enough information, an exact step-by-step guide, in testing and repairing the problem based on my current knowledge of wiring.

If you do figure it out, write up an article explaining what it was you did. I'm eager to get mine fixed and it may help others who have a similar problem as well .


----------



## airveer (Sep 23, 2004)

95 SentraB13 said:


> The NX1600, since it has the digital gauge cluster, also uses an electronic speedometer sensor instead of being cable driven.
> 
> My B13 Sentra also uses a speedometer sensor, which I've taken out and tested, and it does appear to give the correct readings. Despite that, my speedometer gauge/needle doesn't work. I'm not an electrical expert so I can't really offer any more help. There are a few threads here regarding this issue but neither provide enough information, an exact step-by-step guide, in testing and repairing the problem based on my current knowledge of wiring.
> 
> If you do figure it out, write up an article explaining what it was you did. I'm eager to get mine fixed and it may help others who have a similar problem as well .


 thanks


----------



## airveer (Sep 23, 2004)

95 SentraB13 said:


> The NX1600, since it has the digital gauge cluster, also uses an electronic speedometer sensor instead of being cable driven.
> 
> My B13 Sentra also uses a speedometer sensor, which I've taken out and tested, and it does appear to give the correct readings. Despite that, my speedometer gauge/needle doesn't work. I'm not an electrical expert so I can't really offer any more help. There are a few threads here regarding this issue but neither provide enough information, an exact step-by-step guide, in testing and repairing the problem based on my current knowledge of wiring.
> 
> If you do figure it out, write up an article explaining what it was you did. I'm eager to get mine fixed and it may help others who have a similar problem as well .


Well since then i've figured out the location of the speedo sensor it is actually in the engine bay right on top of tranny not underneath as i had presumed however when tested it seems that the entire cluster is faulty.....bummer but I think i can find one at a salvage yard..... :banhump:


----------

